# Kudos to Cobra!



## archerman06 (Mar 4, 2007)

I own a Cobra Green Mamba release that I have been shooting for awhile (I hunt and shoot ALOT with this release!). I also do not have a lot of disposable income, so for me to spend quite a few $$$$$ on a release is pretty wild.
I love this release! It's adjustable, comfortable, and is just nice all around.
I was shooting it last week and just at full draw, it released the string while my finger was behing the trigger! WOW...talk about surprise release! (it's possible my string loop was way flattened, but we don't know).
Anyway, I e-mailed Cobra at 7:00pm with my problem and left my number on the e-mail.
I had an e-mail waiting in the morning and a call back by 10:00am!
The gentleman that I talked too gave NO qualms, whatsoever about taking care of me and replaced my release with the upgrade (mine was discontinued) within 1 week at my door! He wanted to investigate why the problem occured in the first place.
I tell ya what. I am happy as if I was out in the woods shooting that release right now!
THAT, MY FRIEND is customer service!
I can't say enough about his professionalism and skills with his customers.
I also feel that the mamba is a phenomenol release and gives any archer a quality release at an affordable price!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

*cool*

very cool happy to hear.


----------



## idlitto (Oct 5, 2007)

their customer service is great
:darkbeer:


----------



## Per48R (Oct 13, 2006)

I bought a new bow a few weeks ago. My sidewinder sight wouldn't adjust low enought (due to the bow's sight mounting holes being higher). Sent an e-mail just before lunch. By the end of lunch, I had ordered the part I needed. In less then an hour I had gotten a response back with the part number, price and link to image. I called and got a live human, who took my info and three days later had the part in my hand.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

when I had problems with my original sidewinder lx they told me just pack it up and send it over with in two weeks (had to clear customs ) they had the new sure loc sidewinder on my bow I can never say enough about cobra or their products. When it came time to set up a hunting bow for my wife the side winder was moved over to her bow, and added a copper john deadnuts 2 comp to mine, Now she won't trade me back I'll have to wait for the new style sites to show up in the store so I can return back to a cobra.


----------



## Ironhunter (Sep 25, 2006)

That's awesome


----------

